# Water PSI or Engine Temp



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

For the guys out there running shallow or jacked up with a tunnel, do you find yourself watching your engine temp or water PSI to verify that your motor is being adequately regulated while running shallow.

The purpose of my question is this: I have an ETEC 60 which requires an aftermarket water PSI sensor be installed for pressure monitoring ( I have the sensor but have not installed). If you watch your engine temp and it stays in safe range, then can't you assume its receiving adequate water flow? Why would you need a pressure sensor other than to see that your water pump may be damaged/worn?

Is there much value in installing the aftermarket sensor on my etec 60?

On larger faster boats/motors, I use the PSI gauge to verify water pressure once the motor is trimmed way up and on pad.

Gracias


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Whiskey Angler said:


> For the guys out there running shallow or jacked up with a tunnel, do you find yourself watching your engine temp or water PSI to verify that your motor is being adequately regulated while running shallow.
> 
> The purpose of my question is this: I have an ETEC 60 which requires an aftermarket water PSI sensor be installed for pressure monitoring ( I have the sensor but have not installed). If you watch your engine temp and it stays in safe range, then can't you assume its receiving adequate water flow? Why would you need a pressure sensor other than to see that your water pump may be damaged/worn?
> 
> ...


You can assume the water pump is working as long as the engine is staying cool.. That's what most folks do. (and most of the water pressure gauges I've seen in boats are broken.)

But when you start running skinny with a jack plate and/or tunnel there is a point where engine height starts starving the water pump intake. Thats when the pressure drops and your engine will overheat. Overheating may damage your engine, and may also cause it to shutdown while you're running across water skinnier than your skiff drafts. Then your f'd!

If you're not running across water skinnier than your skiff can float then I wouldn't sweat the water pressure until you actually experience an overheating problem.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Water pressure will indicate pending cooling problems before the temp gauge will. As stated above, if you're running a jack plate and raising the motor, there may come a point where water pressure drops off drastically. That's a good point to recognize. 

I'm not that familiar with the Etec 60 but it seems that the water pressure gauge installation is a little over-complicated. On motors where I've installed a water pressure gauge, it's just a hose from the gauge to a T-fitting in a line or a barb on the block.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> Water pressure will indicate pending cooling problems before the temp gauge will. As stated above, if you're running a jack plate and raising the motor, there may come a point where water pressure drops off drastically. That's a good point to recognize.
> 
> I'm not that familiar with the Etec 60 but it seems that the water pressure gauge installation is a little over-complicated. On motors where I've installed a water pressure gauge, it's just a hose from the gauge to a T-fitting in a line or a barb on the block.


Tee'ing off of the cooling jacket barb to a standard PSI gauge is an option. I would prefer to run mine to my N2K network, so it is displayed on my multigauge and lowrance HDS.

Thanks for the help, guys. I appreciate the input.


----------

